# airtel broadband stops working frequently



## Aanand (Aug 30, 2008)

I am new to airtel broadband connection. I have 256 kbps unlimited plan( ie., 799 plus plan). Earlier I had tata indicom broadband 384 unlimited plan.
The problem is that it stops sending or receiving bytes in the middle of the browsing or download. The DSL link light is on and phone dial tone is also there at that time. Every I switch off the router and then turn on. Then it works normally, though for sometime. What is the problem with this?
My connection is always on. There is no dial up, username password verification.
When I contacted the airtel personnel , they advised me to uninstall the zone alarm firewall and install anything else other than zone alarm.
Speed is fine when it works.
In the Tata Indicom broadband plan , I get connected by dialup mode, after verifying username and password. So, when this kind of thing happens,though not very often as in airtel connection, I disconnect it from the taskbar icon and reconnect it.
Now, I have reach the modem on/off button and restart the modem physically. Is this a normal phenomenon? Should I ignore it? It is quite irritating when you download something to 98% and again have to start from the scratch from rs like sites.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 30, 2008)

are u sure u have dial tone when it stops.

pls check it if yes then try using other then zone alarm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 31, 2008)

I will suggest you to call Airtel customer care, and make a complain. They should solve the issue within 24 hours.


----------



## Aanand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have talked to them twice and all their suggestions were not useful. They asked to remove cookies and change some other settings in the browser. Nothing worked.

By the way, Is there any way i can disconnect and connect the internet connection which is always on. Now i am doing it by turning on the modem after switching it off.


----------



## smile (Sep 1, 2008)

Can i know how u have connected ur broadband connection i mean to say by USB or LAN .....If its USB  then switch it to LAN because connecting internet through USB is always a problem


----------

